# Salvage Operation IC Thread



## Tonks (Aug 8, 2006)

With the last days of winter fading into memory, Sasserine has begun to stir again after slumbering for the winter. The thaws allowed the coastal ships to reestablish contact with the neighboring villages along the coast, followed soon by Ishtishia’s followers speaking of the return of fair weather for sailing in the open seas. The dockhands quickly finished the last of the winter repairs to both the ship and sail and waited for the orders to return to the sea.

As crews departed and returned from their initial voyages, short trips designed to ensure the ship was seaworthy more often than not, Sasserine’s population began its shift as well. Men who swore blood oaths to be faithful to a hopeful lass when the nights were cold and long felt the call of the sea and disappeared leaving behind the next generation of Sasserine’s sailors growing in their mother’s wombs and breaking the hearts of those who believed it would not happen to them.

Amid the influx of ships coming into Sasserine, the arrival of the _Soul of Winter_ caused the most gossip among the dockhands. Under the command of Captain Wulgar Windrune, a stern dwarf who prided himself on the fact that his ship had never been boarded by either man or beast, the _Soul of Winter_ had gained a reputation for only answering to the call of coin. The only type of task that he would not take was to bring arms against his dwarven brethren, and after the disappearance of the first three men who sought him for that task, he knew that none would come to him with that request again. The wagers were quickly placed as to what brought the dwarven ship into town and how long they would stay.

The town was also buzzing over the arrival of a true gleeman from Cauldron early in the day. Rumor had it that he would be performing at the _Kraken’s Pearl_, a former warehouse that a visiting gnome converted into a dockside bar and brewery. After a winter full of listening to the same tales and singing the same choruses, it will be worth the coppers that Hastel will charge to come in tonight to hear a master ply his trade.

As the sun begins to sink in the horizon, you finish your work for the day and head towards the _Pearl_.

[sblock]Well the game is going and feel free to add as much or as little to what you all did for the winter, or if you arrived recently with another ship. One caveat though, no members of the party arrived with the Soul of Winter.

OOC Thread[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 8, 2006)

"GET OUT!"

The loud yell splits the cool evening air and is soon followed by the sound of a loud impact and a dwarf rolling down a gangplank of one of the docked ships.  At the bottom, Kerwick picks himself up and dusts himself off slightly dizzily.

"AND NEVER COME BACK!"

The tossed dwarf is followed by a tossed axe, which doesn't quite hit Kerwick, who bends over and retrieves it from the ground.  He calls up to the deck of the ship.

"Thanks Cap'n!  Wouldn't want to lose this.  I can see that you're a little upset right now, so I'm going to go down to the tavern, get a little drink.  When you're calmer, why don't you come down and join me."

With a small wave, Kerwick turns away, missing the boot thrown at the location recently vacated by his head.  With a jaunty whistled tune, and the haft of his axe bobbing loosely on his shoulder, Kerwick Luckstone walks off the docks and into Sasserine.

Arriving at the Kraken's Pearl, Kerwick swings open the door and strides in, grinning widely at whoever's around.  With a small wave and a little wink, he walks over to the bar and slaps a coin down on the wood.

"A pint of ale, my good man!"


----------



## Tonks (Aug 8, 2006)

With the Kraken's Pearl being sparsely filled at the moment, Kerwick's ale is delivered to him quickly by one of the gnomish men behind the bar. Unlike the watered ale that he had been forced to endure while on his last ship, it was obvious to Kerwick that Hastel was breaking out his finest for tonight's event.

"Will ye be wantin' somethin' to eat? The kitchen will be closin' to see the gleeman tonight, so if ye want somethin' ye better let us know soon."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 9, 2006)

"AND NEVER COME BACK!"

Bruce Selya headed up from below deck to see what all the commotion is about. Asking a chuckling sailor he is informed that the captain caught Luckstone with his daughter and threw him off the boat. Bruce frowned. Since he had left Greyhawk aboard the trading vessel the dwarf had been the brightest spot, his cheeful antics breaking through Bruce's concerns about starting anew in a new city after his falling out at the thieve's guild. Luckstone did not care about political alliances and backstabbing his way up the ladder of ambition. He was friendly and a refreshing change of companionship. 

When Bruce heard the captain mutter about selling the dwarf's armor and magic potions as fair returns for the insult done to his family honor, the former burglar's mind was made up and he instantly dove into a plan. When none were looking he shimmied over the side of the vessel, scrabbled along the edge, and swung into the dwarf's cabin room through a porthole. Nobody was around and the olive skinned man worked quickly. Taking down the sail cloth hammock he flipped open the dwarf's sea chest and quickly pulled out the dwarven mail shirt and magical potions wrapping them securely in the makeshift sack which he secured to his belt.

The burglar then crawled back out the window and swung over to the portal of his own crew room and gathered his own gear, attaching the sack to the end of his quarterstaff. With all his own gear plus the dwarf's on his shoulder he then strode up to the deck, said his goodbyes to a few crew members and the still fuming captain, and strode off down the gang plank as the captain headed below intending to loot the dwarf's room.

Heading to the nearest tavern Bruce looked in and spotted the jovial dwarf at the bar. Striding in Bruce walks up beside him and swings his quarterstaff around to land the makeshift sack next to the dwarf with a clinking of mail links.

"*Kerwick, you can't leave good dwarven goods like these just lying around. They can be fenced for a good sight of money I'm told. Here let me join you for a flagon*."


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 9, 2006)

Kerwick turns a curious eye as the bag lands next to him, then his face splits into a broad grin.

"Bruce!  Fancy meeting you here!"

He gives the slight man a meaty slap on the back that echoes resoundingly.

"Hey, thanks for bringing me my stuff, what with all the excitement I just left it sitting their.  I suppose the captain sent you down to deliver it?  Funny he couldn't bring it himself, he was supposed to be joining me for a drink.  You don't suppose he's still sore do ya?  I honestly don't see what all the fuss was over.  His daughter is a lovely girl, and I was a perfect gentleman."

Kerwick rambles on aimlessly, grinning and chatting about whatever comes to his mind next.  He's always like this, but since he's usually quick to buy a round, a whole lot of people find they don't mind.  Speaking of which . . .

Kerwick slaps a few more coins on the bar for the gnome and calls out again.

"Goodman, a pint for my friend here, and rustle us up something hot to eat.  No fish, but whatever else you got."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 9, 2006)

"*Oh, he was looking to make another trade deal so I volunteered to carry this down myself. So forget him if he's too good to drink with us.*" Bruce's eyes light up as the ale starts to flow. "*Thanks Kerwick, you're a right jolly fellow as I've always said. A true mate. Cheers!*" and Bruce drinks up.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 10, 2006)

"AND NEVER COME BACK!"

"The refreshing music of the docks" thought Nicolai, really enjoying his return to Sasserine. His fear -about his past "aquaitances"- calmed _After all, a dead man fears nothng_
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The door of _The Kraken's Pearl_ open to reveal a tall, elegant man dressed in a deep blue cloak and supporting himself on an intrincately carved staff, as he enters to take a seat, the door swings back and almost knocks off a... beggar? 

A man dressed with an old, ragged trenchcoat which is as dirty and mistreated... no... less dirty and mistreated than his own scrawny figure, wearing a makeshift eyepatch over his left eye, sporting a completly tangled blck beard... When a bouncer comes near him with obvious intentions, the beggar rises a pouch and allows it to reveal it's content through the sound of coin.

He moves to take a seat -just because of curiosity, near the dwarf dumped from the ship- and rests his legs on a chair, smiling. (well, you'd have to guess he was smiling under that tangle of hair some would call beard)


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2006)

"AND NEVER COME BACK!"

Alin looked upom from the barrel he was sitting on, keeping an eye on Captain Taggits' shipment of goods due to Cauldron. He watched with a bit of amusement the dwarf's ejection, and then went back to his daydreaming. _One day, I'll be on the water. And I won't get myself kicked off a will'n vessel. No, I won't!_

~~~

Alin had tried to convince his cousin's to come to the _Pearl_ with them, but they had "real" work to do---the patching up of some or another ship. Alin shrugged, and went himself. He took his gear, as he always did, secretly hoping that this would be the time he would get himself caught up in an adventure that would take him to the sea. _A Dragon's not meant to be cooped up on one place,_ he thought to himself.

Upon entering, he noticed the unusual dwarf sitting at the bar, now joined by one other and some beggar they had not had the mercy to debunk. Smiling, he made his way to the other side of the dwarf. "Good day, friend dwarf! See you had a little adventure on this afternoon. Don't think you will be securing passage from that vessel any time soon!"


----------



## Tonks (Aug 10, 2006)

_[sblock=OOC]Feel free to keep up the interaction, just going to throw a few things in to keep things building and moving._[/sblock]

The _Pearl_ continues to fill with the evening crowd and as Alin takes his seat beside the jovial dwarf, a young server approaches and places a tray with small sweet smelling loaves of stuffed bread on it in front of Kerwick and Bruce before disappearing back into the crowd.

Mixed in with the sound of the crowd is the clearing of the corner area and the ripple effect of conversation on that it wouldn't be long now before the beginning of the gleeman's show.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 10, 2006)

Kerwick gives a friendly nod to the beggar man seated near him, but he turns when the newest arrival greets him and sits on the next stool.

"Huh?  Oh, what, the cap'n?  He was just a little surprise I think.  All a big fuss over nothing, it'll blow over eventually.  Just like any storm on the seas."

He turns to look at the filling room and takes a bite of his newly arrived dinner.  He chews carefully and swallows, considering the crowd silently for a moment.

"So, this gleeman, have any of you lot heard anything about him?  Any good do you think?  I'm always up for a good singing."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 10, 2006)

"*Yeah, so is this a gnomish gleeman that's the talk of the bar? I've heard they're fine entertainers, using illusionaries to illustrate their tales and make their noses grow to ungodly proportions, though I've never seen one perform with my own eyes. Should be something to see*."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 10, 2006)

_Interesting, these people could... yes, most certainly_

The beggar approaches his chair to the dwarf's table and offers

"Let me pay your dinner... along with mine" He asks one of the gnomes wandering around there to serve him something tangible to eat. The beggar's voice betrays somehow his appearence, a clear and strong voice, probably from someone young...
and his arms, altough covered with rags, are the strong arms of a yong man...

"So... you have decided to leave your previous ship?" his electric blue eye blinks rapidly, expecting some comment, or at least surprise from the patrons sitting at that table.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2006)

Alin's eyes squint at the non-beggar voiced beggar. "Strange one, aren't ya? Not a begger at all, I'd wager. Some skuldugery, then? Adventure, eh? With you and this talkative dwarf, we're halfway to a real story!" The lad laughs at his own joke.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 11, 2006)

Nicolai laughs along... "Not that I beg much, I'm new in the business and I'm already dreadfully bored of it..." he takes a piece of bread from the dwarf, and adds "hear me, you are without a ship, right?" before anyone can answer he continues "I can get you to glory and fortune, I know the path..." he shows a golden chain with inlaid gems around his neck, but only for a split second "But for that... we will need a ship to get there... to glory and fortune I mean"

He blinks repeatedly again.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 11, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]I don’t know if H4H has left us already, but I am going to press on with the game and hope for the best. I don’t want to see the game die before the opening scene gets resolved.[/sblock]

As quickly as the crowd begins to speak of the gleeman’s arrival, the sound of shattering glass and a loud scream draws everyone’s attention to the door at the back of the stage. Coming out of the backroom, everyone can see the red stains on her hands and bottom of her dress, but the most obvious sign that something is amiss is the look of disbelief and fear upon her face.

Silence is immediate in the _Pearl_ as everyone’s mind registers the implications of the scene before them.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 11, 2006)

For the first time since you've seen him, Kerwick's smile falters slightly as he turns to the stage.  His voice comes out a little subdued.

"I don't think this is part of the act."

Before anyone can respond, he's off his stool and halfway to the stage.

"Miss, are you alright, miss?"


----------



## stonegod (Aug 11, 2006)

Alin's face is both shocked and... elated? It's the excitement of the foolish, ready to throw themselves into things without thought of consequences.

The young man rushes the stage, his longspear in hand. He makes for the door to the backroom, peeking in to see what is the cause of the rucus, while keeping an eye on the dwarf and the girl.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 11, 2006)

As the would-be beggar is interrupted he first frowns but then...
_No! dont tell me the boys have gotten to this town!_
The man's face grows pale, his mouth open in disbelief...  

Thinking he's just found the people he needs, he tries to stick to these individuals:
he motions for the dwarf to open a path through the crowd onto the stage, so that they can get there.

OOC: yes, his nerves are a bit skittish


----------



## Tonks (Aug 11, 2006)

Kerwick was manuevering through the shocked crowd as best he could when the last stranger to sit beside him rushed past him heading towards the stage. However the sight of the man charging towards the panicked girl with his spear before him spurred the crowd into action as none knew friend from foe.

Blades are all quickly drawn and before Alin can reach the stage, he is hedged off by several of the tavern guests who block his path to the stage. 

Nicolai sees an older gnome in a heavily stained apron approaching the stage from the kitchen entrance and when the server sees him she quickly rushes towards him crying in near hysterics. As he grabs her, Hastel screams over her crying to the two doormen, "For the love of the gods, get the Watch you idiots!"

Immediately the one on the left rushes out into the streets, his cries can be heard for a moment before the continued commotion in the bar drowns them out.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 11, 2006)

Kerwick scratches distractedly at his beard as he stands lost in the middle of the crowd.  He'd peer around for a look at what was going on, but being a dwarf, he was a little short on viewing room.  He wanders back to his stool, dodging and politely nodding to anyone with a drawn blade.

He speaks to him erstwhile companions over the commotion.

"Looks serious, but I have no clue what is going on.  Hopefully the guards will clear it all up."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 11, 2006)

"Dont want to leave discoveries to guards my friend"

As soon as Nicolai gets beside the woman he asks "is she wounded?" as he is pulled away from her by people who don't want a beggar next to a hysteric woman, he swiftly moves into the backstage to explore whatever happened there.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 11, 2006)

Alin attempts to push his way through the best as possible, looking for means to climb anything that would help him over the throng. _Can't let this adventure escape! And I should help the girl too!_


----------



## Tonks (Aug 11, 2006)

Breaking away from Kerwick, Nicolai moved through the crowd as meekly as possible and amid the confusion neared Hastel and the young serving girl as the older gnome fought through the crowd trying to guide the girl back to the safety of the kitchen and brewery.

If Hastel heard Nicolai's question there is no sign, but thanks to those seeking to assist the _Pearl's_ owner the crowd shifted enough the disguised begger to advance towards the stage.

[sblock=Bluff check] (DC 15) roll total was 27 = success[/sblock]

Growing frustrated at his inability to move foward easily, a low rumbling growl escaped from him and the two men blocking his path lowered their knives and took an involuntary step back from him. Pressing the advantage while he could, he stepped onto the stage a moment before the begger reached the platform.

[sblock=Intimidation check](DC 15) roll total 17 = success[/sblock]

From his vantage at the bar, Kerwick watches the two men reach the stage as Hastel reemerges from the kitchen. The older gnome looks towards the stage and his face turns hard.

"Get them off of there. Nobody goes in there until the guards and I do!"

From his vantage point at the bar, Kerwick saw the two men reach the


----------



## stonegod (Aug 12, 2006)

"May be to late by then, master gnome!" Yells Alin over the crowd. His heart racing, he tries to get to the backstage door to get a look at the cause of the trouble.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 13, 2006)

> "Nobody goes in there until the guards and I do!"




"Impossible, but with some luck you can be second!" Nicolai shoots back, silently thanking Alin for his extra comment on his behalf.

He moves towards his destination, and if possible, into.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 14, 2006)

OOC: I wanted to bump this back up, but am holding off to give hafrogman and Voadam a chance to post also. One way or the other, I will move this along tomorrow.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 14, 2006)

Kerwick continues sitting at the bar, staring at the two for a moment.  He shakes his head a little and looks over to Hastel.

"Did she say what happened?"


[sblock=ooc]Sorry, hadn't realized you were waiting.  I had stated Kerwick's intentions.  Barreling through crowds and pissing off bartenders is not his style.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 14, 2006)

"*I'll stop them good gnome*!" Maneuvering deftly at a run through the crowd to the cleared space Bruce plants his staff and vaults onto the stage, quickly taking off after the two scofflaws into the backstage area.




ooc tumble, jump, staff synergy, acrobat idiom. Telling Bruce you can't go there decides it for him.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 14, 2006)

Cursing loudly as another stranger sought to land on the stage, Kerwick observed Hastel fighting to make it through the crowd and Bruce leaping from table to table dodging the hands that sought to hold him. Kerwick could also see Hastel's face was red from anger, frustration and gods knew what else from the situation.

Alin and Nicolai both race for the backstage door and which hand pushed it open neither one could tell, but it swung open easily all the same.

[sblock=Inside the room]The coppery smell of blood and foul smell of urine are the first thing the two men register. On the floor and seeming resting in a pool of its own blood is the first body. Bloody footprints and drag lines are visible coming away from this body, heading towards you both. The second body, a female gnome dressed in finely tailored leathers, sits in a chair by the open back window, her face forever frozen in a look of pure terror and her hand locked around the grip of a bloody straight razor.[/sblock]

Landing on the stage, Bruce sees the two men staring inside the doorway and begins to advance upon them when Hastel's angry voice shouts again from near the stage.

"I swear by the gods I will have the watch haul you all away."

Again from his stool, Kerwick could see the patrons near the stage backing away from it as if they wanted nothing to do with the three men who openly defied the wishes of the owner.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 14, 2006)

The boy's tan face grows a bit pale as he spied what was inside. _This isn't as much fun anymore._


			
				Tonks said:
			
		

> "I swear by the gods I will have the watch haul you all away."



Looking directly at the barkeep, Alin puts his hands up. "Ya better get a cleric too, then! And quick. Maybe onna them still be alive!"


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 14, 2006)

*"Holy sh**!"* His face pale as the sand made of grinded bone on the shores of hell.

*"We need a cleric, NOW!"*
He grabs the boy by the shoulder and says "through the window?!" as he looks at him for support.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 14, 2006)

Bruce stops short as he catches up to the malfeasors and sees what they see.

[SBLOCK]Are the footprints and draglines actively coming towards us indicating an invisible person?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 14, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> He grabs the boy by the shoulder and says "through the window?!" as he looks at him for support.



Alin's forehead scrunches in confusion, mouthing the word 'window'? He looks around the bloody room, trying to see if there were alternate enterances.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 14, 2006)

Kerwick begins shaking his head at the antics of Bruce and the others, but as the cry goes forth for a cleric, he begins worrying again.  What was in there?  Hopping down off the bar, he tries to muscle his way through the crowd, dwarven girth being applied liberally to the knees of the humans in his way.  He stops shy of the stage, not wanting to be quite connected to the others.  It'd be best to have one innocent handy, and it looked like it was going to require a fair bit of fast talking to keep his new friends out of the watch's lockup.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 15, 2006)

[sblock=OOC] The drag marks are from the server’s dress after she approached the body and then retreated out of the room. The window in the back of the room is open and while you have not looked outside it, Alin knows from being a native that it just overlooks a thin pier where Hastel has his houseboat moored. The street in front of the Pearl would lead anyone walking from town down past the bar to the strip of stone walkway that wraps around the edges and leads to the pier.[sblock]

*IC*

Despite their pleas for help, nobody from the crowd seems keen on approaching the stage and tempting Hastel’s wrath further. The owner of the _Pearl_ finally reached the three men who seemed hell bent on seeing the cause of his server’s dismay and with a voice that seemed too calm to be coming from one who looked so angry, Hastel told you to step aside and for once there was no argument, or side trick, from any of you.

Approaching the body in the floor slowly, Hastel grabbed it by the shoulders and rolled the figure over. While its face was coated in blood, it was obviously a gnomish male, his throart and wrists cut deeply, but cleanly. Backing away, leaving his own set of bloody footprints, Hastel seemed to speak into the air, the anger gone and shock clearly setting in.

“Who would do this to a gleeman and her prentice? They never hurt a soul…”

Kerwick’s maneuvering brought him to the outer rim of the crowd and judging by the pale looks on those on the stage whatever was in the room wasn’t a pretty sight to see. Keeping his eyes and ears open, he turned as the _Pearl’s_ door opened and a watch patrol entered. The bouncer was obviously out of breath, as were the guards who followed him, but he pointed to the stage and the trio of guards moved towards the stage as quickly as they could.

Seeing you all huddled at the edge of the door, one of the guardsmen called out  “Step away from the door in the name of Lord Stark of Sasserine.”


----------



## Voadam (Aug 15, 2006)

Bruce steps aside.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 15, 2006)

Hands in a gesture of peace, Alin steps aside and states of the watch, bouncer, or anyone listening, "Get a cleric, man! Unless it already be to late."


----------



## Watus (Aug 15, 2006)

A tall, slender figure in a travel-worn cloak pushes open the door to the tavern and cautiously enters.  Having just seen the watch enter, Kelvad has his eyes open for trouble, but he's come to see the gleeman and isn't going to let a little thing like a bar fight stop him.  The scene inside is much quieter than had suspected and permeated with an air of shock and apprehension.  He pauses and pushes back the hood on his cloak, revealing a shaggy mane of blonde hair, and looks around for someone to tell him what in blazes in going on in here.

A figure on the stage says, "Get a cleric, man! Unless it already be to late."


He briefly considers turning around and leaving rather than becoming embroiled in whatever is happening here, but then, thinking better of it, drops his pack on a nearby bench and pushes forward through the crowd to offer his services.

"I am a cleric.  What's happening here?"


----------



## stonegod (Aug 15, 2006)

Watus said:
			
		

> "I am a cleric.  What's happening here?"



Seeing the stranger, and hoping he's sincere, Alin points at the room. "Thah pe'ple, thay be hurt! I'd check m'self, but I nah got nah training." Looking at the guards and the barkeep, the boy adds, "Assumin' thah guards and Lahd Stahk donna object?"


----------



## Watus (Aug 15, 2006)

A look of concern crosses Kelvad's face.  Why would the guard object to his treating wounded... unless they were somewhat worse than simply wounded.

He steps on to the stage, throwing his cloak over his shoulder to better show the wooden disk sewn to his frayed and travel-stained waistcoat.







He addresses both the boy and the guardsmen.  "If there is a chance of helping them, you must let me see them immediately."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 15, 2006)

Nicolai steps back, and taking hold of the would-be-cleric's shoulder, drags him into the room. "No time for consideration matey!"


----------



## Watus (Aug 15, 2006)

Kelvad takes in the scene in a moment and, though shaken, quickly kneels near the bloody figure on the floor to check his condition.

OOC: Heal +6.  If he can be stabilized, Kelved will sacrifice his prepared _Divine Favor_ to cast a _Cure Light_.  Either way, he will then move to the gleeman and do the same, sacrificing _Shield of Faith_, if necessary.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 18, 2006)

Bruce thinks over what he saw as he leaps down from the stage.

[SBLOCK]
1 do they still have any valuables on them that a normal thief would have taken?

2 the urine smell, did the terror gnomess visibly wet herself?

3 Did the gnomess have any marks upon her?

4 Did it look like body 1 was slashed by the bloody straight razor?
[/SBLOCK]

He maneuvers over towards the woman who stumbled out, interested in what she has to relate about what happened.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 21, 2006)

Seeing the Far Traveller's symbol, the guards lower their blades and allow Kelvad to examine the body on the floor. The deep slashes across the gnome's throat and wrists explain the abundance of blood on the floor and the death seems to be recent as rigor has yet to begin and the blood has not thickened much.

Moving to the female gleeman, Kelvad begins to examine her also, but while there is no life in her either the cause of her death is not readily apparent. Besides the terror in her eyes and the stink from her soiled underclothes, she appears remarkably unharmed.

Even as the priest is examining the bodies, Hastal and the others are escorted away from the room as more guardsmen arrive inside the _Pearl_ and quickly take control of the scene and the crowd.

As Bruce moves away from the stage ahead of those escorted by the guards, a figure rises from a table and interposes himself between Bruce and the kitchen. Tall and lanky with a small tusk protruding from his lower jaw, the man's ancestory is obvious to Bruce, but the finery he wears, even though it has obviously seen its better days, seems out of place with the _Pearl's_ regulars.

"A moment of  your time sir?"

The voice was deep and cultured and his request was phrased as a question, Bruce could tell it was more akin to a statement.


----------



## Watus (Aug 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Kelved will cast _Detect Magic_ over the body of the gleeman, hoping to detect a lingering aura.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Tonks (Aug 21, 2006)

[sblock=Kelved]As the Far Traveller grants you the ability to detect auras there are two that glow faintly to your eyes; a simple golden band on her left hand and the earrings that she wears.[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 21, 2006)

_No way these people are being separated! they are the ones I need... maybe I'll allow them to be part of my crew..._

Nicolai mumbles "Bad things, bad things..." he supports himself on his walking staff and awkwardly pushes any of this little group who looks like splitting away. He motions for the dwarf to join them back at their table... but when he sees the tall individual rise to meet Bruce he stops and starts making his way towards him...

Hoping he doesn't recognize in him a crew member of The Snake...


----------



## Watus (Aug 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Continuing to concentrate on the spell, Kelved will turn and examine the rest of the room.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 21, 2006)

Alin allows himself to be escorted out, a bit pale now. He sits himself down next to the dwarf and the scraggly man, looking over at the stranger. "What all this then?"


----------



## Tonks (Aug 21, 2006)

[sblock=Kelved]Glancing around the room the arcane sight does not reveal any further magical traces.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 21, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> As Bruce moves away from the stage ahead of those escorted by the guards, a figure rises from a table and interposes himself between Bruce and the kitchen. Tall and lanky with a small tusk protruding from his lower jaw, the man's ancestory is obvious to Bruce, but the finery he wears, even though it has obviously seen its better days, seems out of place with the _Pearl's_ regulars.
> 
> "A moment of  your time sir?"
> 
> The voice was deep and cultured and his request was phrased as a question, Bruce could tell it was more akin to a statement.




Bruce intrigued by the man's faded finery Bruce considers then nods and says "*Certainly*." and joins the half-orc.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 21, 2006)

Kerwick sits with the young man and watches as the others congregate around the half-orc.

"Strange day so far.  I wonder what the rest of it will bring."

He looks around the bar.

"I wonder if I'll be able to get another drink, too."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 21, 2006)

> "What all this then?"



_Well, anyway, good that we didn't go through the window... I could have missed the rest of the people... but we'll have to make up for that... it could have led to a reward from the guards..._

"Horrible, horrible, horrible..." 
Nicolai looks at the tall individual sitting with Bruce... The he looks at Alin"An' we were to 'ave a good evenin'... that's why came 'ere... well, not really... why did _you_ come, matey?" He suddenly reaches out to grab one of the people attending the patrons and commands "Another dinner 'ere!... and go fetch the priest to dine with us!" passing a pair of silvers for the errand _a healer would come veeery handy_

"Yes... why did you say you came, matey?"

_Better that half greenskin aint' gettin' that one away from us... he's agile, could manage himself on a lady of the sea_


----------



## Watus (Aug 21, 2006)

Sighing, Kelved rises from his crouch, rubbing his hands on his trousers.  He studies the scene for another moment and then turns to speak to the nearest guard.

"I'm afraid they are both beyond my aid."

He points to the figure on the floor.  "I should think it's quite obvious how this one died, but as the to the gleeman...  there doesn't appear to be a mark on her.  I would suspect either poison or magic, but have not the means to verify either."

He looks out the open window for a moment, seemingly lost in throught.  "Unless you have some further need of me, I believe I could use a good stiff drink."


----------



## Tonks (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelved*

"You have the thanks of the Watch and Lord Stark for your assistance Walker."

Stepping aside to allow the priest of the Far Traveller to pass back into the _Pearl_ another small group of guards enter the room with table clothes in hand and as Kelved glanced back once more he saw them covering up both of the bodies.

Stepping down from the stage, the silence is heavy in the air as people seem to be rushing to finish their meal and drinks. One of the female servers approaches you and points to the two men who were escorted last out of the gleeman's quarters.

"The ragged one and his friend would like you to dine with them if it pleases you Walker."


----------



## Tonks (Aug 22, 2006)

*Bruce*

Motioning to the open chair at his table, the half-orc waited until you were seated before sitting. Looking down at the now cold meal of fish and fresh greens, he seemed disappointed for a moment before sliding the meal to the side.

"I would offer you some of my meal, but it has gone cold and my wine warm. I do not mind the wine, but eating my fish cold has never been something I have enjoyed."

Reaching out to grasp his wine goblet, Bruce noticed that the half-orc's hands were smooth and uncalloused and here and there the first liver spots were forming on the outside of them.

"My name is Vartheg and I am Steward of Master Aubreck's estates. Master Aubreck is in need of a few men who are quick to take action and unafraid of the risks that would stop others. I will admit I did not expect to find those I searched for over supper, or I would not have ordered the fish. How long have you and your companions been together? Or has this night just been one string of fate after the other?"


----------



## Tonks (Aug 22, 2006)

*Kerwick*

Working your way back to your barstool, You order another drink and see Bruce sitting with an older half-orc dressed in faded fineries. You see him gesturing towards the ragged dressed man and the one with the spear and then to yourself as well before resuming the conversation.


----------



## Watus (Aug 22, 2006)

"Thank you, miss.  And if you would be so kind, I think that we could use  a drink.  Something stonger than ale."

Kelvad makes his way to the table where the ragged man and the boy with the spear are sitting.

"A terrible business, that," he says, looking around the table somberly.  "I'm afraid there wasn't anything I could do for them."

He bows slightly: "I am Kelvad the Walker and the first round is on me."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 22, 2006)

At the priest's comment on the first round being on him, winking at Kerwick Nicolai says"looks like you've gotten your _another drink_"

Shifting his gaze to the cleric "So... The Walker? The dinner for you is on me, so the first round for me is on you, a good start for a business an' friendship!" He gazes once more at the half orc _weird... I don't remember him from The Snake but.... will I have to make a spectacular exit?_
"We were discussin' our plans from 'ere onward to plunge into the sea of glory and gold... and you look like someone able to sail that sea, _walkin_' over the water" He allows another split scond showing of his golden chain with rubies, covering it hastily with rags "See the fellow there?" -pointing at Bruce with his staff- "he's already makin' contacts with the old noble... I and probably them" -pointing at the others sitting at the table- "do only quality work... which means _we_ do quality work... but enjoy your dinner, the interesting part comes later"

Of course, he's already assumed the cleric undefectibly wants to be with them... and that the group itself wants to remain united...

He grabs a mug from those Kevald invited and gulps down some of the beverage.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 22, 2006)

Kerwicks nods his thanks to the cleric's offer of a drink, and wipes a small tear away from his eye.

"A man after my own heart."

He quickly downs his current drink so that he'll be ready for the free one offered.  He listens with half an ear to the old man's inane ramblings, smiling contentedly.  He's not quite sure what it all means, but the night has quietened down a bit.  He frowns briefly at the thought of the murdered gleemen, but he's assured that the vile perpetrator shall be caught in due time, and perhaps the victims could even be raised.  Everything seems like it will work out evenutally.  Soon he's back to smiling broadly.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 23, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> *Bruce*
> 
> Motioning to the open chair at his table, the half-orc waited until you were seated before sitting. Looking down at the now cold meal of fish and fresh greens, he seemed disappointed for a moment before sliding the meal to the side.
> 
> ...




"*And my name is Bruce. Istus is a fickle mistress whose loom weaves many threads. Sometimes you just have to leap and trust the weaver's work left an awning to catch you. Some of this crew I've sailed with, others were just woven in. I am a man of action not afraid to leap with both feet, and I'm interested in hearing your Master's proposal.*" Bruce glances over to Kerwick and those with him. "*How many lads are you looking for?*"


----------



## Tonks (Aug 23, 2006)

Glancing over at the table where the others were sitting, Vartheg took a sip of his wine before answering.

"If you would sail with those that Istus has given you Bruce, then I believe that five is sufficient for what Master Aubreck would require. Before you ask, I am not at liberty to disclose more than the promise of work at this time. I have come to enjoy my position in life and will not lose it by having a loose tongue. If you wish to consider the offer with the others please do, I will be enjoying another glass of wine and the lost meal you see before you."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 23, 2006)

Alin looks little lost in his thoughts, barely hearing the scraggly man's question. "Oh, me? Thaught I'd see a show. Have a l'ttle advenchah. But, nah this. Its just, sad."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 23, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Glancing over at the table where the others were sitting, Vartheg took a sip of his wine before answering.
> 
> "If you would sail with those that Istus has given you Bruce, then I believe that five is sufficient for what Master Aubreck would require. Before you ask, I am not at liberty to disclose more than the promise of work at this time. I have come to enjoy my position in life and will not lose it by having a loose tongue. If you wish to consider the offer with the others please do, I will be enjoying another glass of wine and the lost meal you see before you."




Bruce smiles.

"*I can appreciate the need for a hush job and I can keep cards close to my vest. Enough of a score and I believe I am your man. I'll see how many others the mistress of fate binds in as well. When would you be at liberty to discuss full terms*?"


----------



## Tonks (Aug 23, 2006)

Vartheg nodded his head and looked towards the door for a moment. The Sasserine Watch were carrying the small covered bodies out the doors and Hastel was walking beside the lead Sergeant.

"The night is not so late that Master Aubreck will be taking his spiced wine. Should Istus spin her web quickly, we could leave once all who will come are ready."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 24, 2006)

Nudging at the others and pointing to the human and the strange orc, the boy adds, "Who thaht? Ana whaht does e' hahv tah dah w' this?"


----------



## Voadam (Aug 24, 2006)

Bruce nods and gets up from his table to rejoin the others.

"*Kerwick, gentlemen! I've got a little proposition. If you are interested in a little bit of action I've got a factor for a local notable ready to hire a few lads ready to step in and take some risks. Its a hush hush type of thing, but I'm intrigued enough to find out what he's offering. He's looking for five hearty souls. Since the watch is all over here I'm happy to be moving on and meeting his principal. You interested?"*


----------



## stonegod (Aug 24, 2006)

The boy, still a bit pale, looks up. "I came 'ere for ahdventure, though I dinna want dis. Be good tah take me mind offa dis. I'ma Alin, strangah, and I'll come with yah."


----------



## Watus (Aug 24, 2006)

Kelvad briefly considers the weight of his purse and the cost of the round of drinks he just promised.

He shrugs.  "I might be interested."


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 24, 2006)

Kerwick smiles and nods.

"Aye, sounds like a good time to be had by all.  I haven't got anything else to do with my time, what with our good cap'n being all sore and whatnot.  Allways up for something to keep me occupied.  When do we start?"


----------



## Voadam (Aug 25, 2006)

"*We can meet the man behind the scenes tonight. All right let's go then and see what's on offer*." Bruce leads everybody back to the half-orc's table "*Vartheg. We're interested and ready*."


----------



## Tonks (Sep 1, 2006)

[sblock=Apology]Once again I want to apologize for the delay, I had hoped to have everyone well into the adventure by this point in things. For your patience and the good RP everyone has done with the set-up, pencil yourselves in for 300 XP. Maybe that will help me slide back into the good graces of everyone..[/sblock]

A well dressed half-orc stands up as you all near the table. His clothes look as if they have seen the passage of time, but they are still of an obviously fine make.

"I am impressed Master Bruce, you wasted no time in honoring your word. Master Aubreck will be pleased to hear of this."

Bowing slightly to you all, the half-orc places a small purse of coins on the table and gestures towards the door.

"A grisly affair earlier, but let us hope the gods guide the watch to those who are guilty."

Walking away from the Harbor District into the Merchant District, Vartheg's pace is steady, but unrushed, and soon he stands before a slightly rusting iron gate in front an older style mansion. It seemed to mirror's Vartheg's clothing, as while it was still a fine building, age was slowly taking its toll on the shutters and grass seemed to be more prominant in the walkway than the stones that lined the entrance path. A dim light could be seen through one of the curtains facing you, but it was not strong enough to see beyond that.

"Master Aubreck is still in the study. Follow me please and I will introduce you to him. I am sure there is much you will both wish to say."

Pushing the gate open and leading you inside, the air is heavy with stale air and silence, and thick covers are cast over all the visible hallway furniture and artwork. Walking through the open door ahead of him, Vartheg's cultured voice carries easily in the silence of the house. 

"Master Aubreck, those who would assist you are in the hallway. Shall I show them in?"

"So soon? You have either good luck, or still believe I am chasing phantoms."

"My beliefs are not what you tasked me to find Master Aubreck, but they are. Among them are a Walker and a child of Istus, so perhaps the gods wish to snub my lack of faith and reward yours."

"Good...good...bring them in and fetch a bottle of firewine and some glasses."

Stepping out into the hallway once more, Vartheg motions for you to approach.

"Master Aubreck will see you now. I shall return in a moment with refreshments."

A tall slender older man with iron gray hair stands as you enter into the study, His hair is pulled back into a short tail and his mustache is neatly trimmed and his threadbare clothes might have been the height of fashion a few years ago, but now seem battered and worn.

"I thank you for coming on short notice and I trust that Vartheg mentioned that what we will speak of tonight will not leave this room. I know that silvers can make a hungry pouch loosen a man's tongue, but I assure you that my offer can be enough to keep that pouch full for many months if well tended."

Waiting a moment for his words to sink in, Aubreck puts down the quill he was holding and motions for you to be seated.

"I am prepared to offer you each one hundred gold crowns tonight if you are willing to sail with the _Pearl of Winter_ in the morning. I am risking the last of my fortune for what they are after, but to ensure success I need men who I know are working for me. Before I say more, I need to know if you are those men."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 1, 2006)

The boy with the longspear sits down, having recovered some from the evening's ordeal. "Set sail? But t' whare? It'd beh behst if wa knew whare we be goin' and f'r whya."


----------



## Tonks (Sep 1, 2006)

The older man smiles at the question, but his eyes do not mirror the mirth much.

"While I am sure you fancy yourself as trustworthy, I would prefer not disclose fully what it is you seek. I will tell you that what I seek is rightful cargo of mine that I feared lost and the Captain of the _Soul of Winter_ knows the where.


----------



## Watus (Sep 1, 2006)

Kelvad steeples his fingers and quietly considers Master Aubrek's offer.

"It's scant information you offer, sir, but if it is truly your cargo which is lost, then I will help you to retrieve it."


----------



## Tonks (Sep 1, 2006)

"I would be questioning much also if someone offered me silvers for my coppers, but I assure you that the only thing you have to fear is seasickness and perhaps the fare of the dwarves aboard the _Soul_. I can even describe the marking on the item you will be seeking to ease your troubles further once we have reached our understanding."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 1, 2006)

Bruce smiles at the prize. "*My lips are sealed on our arrangements here tonight sir. The weaver's webs seem most propitious tonight. I have a bit of experience in recovering items and I'm ready to dive into a maelstrom if need be. How long a trip are we expecting*?"


----------



## Tonks (Sep 3, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]I am going to move this on ahead so forgive me for assuming that Kerwick agreed to assist also.[/sblock]

As Kerwick and Nicolai voice their agreement after Bruce's statement, Aubreck's smile seemed genuine for the first time.

"Then your silence is purchased this night for the crowns I have promised and I will pay the same amount once we return with my goods."

As he spoke, Vartheg returned to the study with a glass bottle partially filled with a dark red liquid and six tumblers filled halfway each.

"The firewine sir..."

"Set it on the table Vartheg, we were just about to get to the heart of things."

Motioning towards the glasses of firewine, Aubreck resumed talking.

"Once I had a fleet of ships at my disposal, but I risked them all on a prize that would have allowed me to rival the Starks in economic might. When the _Emporer of the Waves_ disappeared, I was nearly ruined, but I fought to salvage what business I could trusting that this was merely a test that I must endure. Seven days ago, Captain Windrune saw the Emporer limping this way on the open sea and hurried to tell me the news. While the Captain is a fine officer, he is also highly superstitious and will not step one foot onboard a ship he feels is _haunted_. If his business side had not prevailed in the end, I have no doubt he would have torched the _Emporer_ to appease his misgivings on seeing the ship.

Reaching down and picking up a glass for himself, Aubreck's eyes grew hard as mind locked onto the business at hand.

"I plan for us to sail with Captain Windrune in the morning before other ships learn that the _Emporer_ is adrift and reclaim my lost cargo if it is still there. I will be riding only to verify that the ship is mine and to help you identify my goods from the ship's crew's possessions. I will stress that all I am concerned with is the retreival of my lost cargo, so if there are trinkets that catch your eye that might have been left behind, they are of no concern to me. I expect it will take us a fortnight at most to locate the _Emporer_ and a day to examine her fully and take back what is rightfully mine if possible. Then we shall return to Sasserine and the crowns waiting for you upon your arrival is for your continued silence on this matter.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 5, 2006)

Kerwick beams broadly.

"Oh, well that's all right then.  Just reclaiming a little lost cargo, sounds well enough.  What's yours is yours, no doubt.  Rightful ownership and all that.  So, we sail out, find this ship, knock a few ghost heads together, get your stuff and come back here with it."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 5, 2006)

The boy shrugs. _He dinna answer on whaht 'is hahs tah do w'th tha dead bodies. Guess we'll hahve ta find out weselves._

"I'm a ready."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 6, 2006)

Bruce nods "*I'm in, but I'd like to know what led the captain to believe it is haunted. Were lacedons crawling over it? Ghostly Scrags? Nobody seen manning it? A dead man strapped to the tiller?*"


----------



## Tonks (Sep 8, 2006)

"The ship's sails were in tatters and she was limping through the waters, yet she is heading this way all the same. Captain Windrune's reputation for being wary of anything that could be a trap in waiting is legendary, but I believe in this case his fears are unfounded. I will not deny that there might be something, or someone on the ship, but I firmly believe that this is providence manifested. The Far Traveller has heard my prayers and taken my coin and has seen to reward me for the long path I have journeyed trying to regain his pleasure."

Motioning again to the drinks on the tray, Aubreck's smile brought a touch of youth to the older man's face.

"I can have Vartheg prepare you quarters here tonight, or have him make arrangements for quarters of your choosing in town tonight. The ship will leave at dawn tomorrow, so I ask you to be in the proper frame of mind for the voyage when we depart."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 8, 2006)

Kerwick scratches his chin thoughtfully at the description of the boat.  Having never seen a ghost before, he had been kind of anxious to meet one.  Perhaps. . . a pirate ghost!  How exciting.  But this sounded like the boat was just adrift.  Still, a job was a job, and it sounded like the old man needed help.

"May as well stay here and get a good night's rest for an early start.  Early to bed and early to rise. . ."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2006)

The kid nods, a bit anxiously. Everything was going by so fast. But, it was adventure! "I'll see ya all in da mornin."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2006)

"*Quarters here will do just fine then*." Bruce lifts his glass in a toast. "*To success in recovering the Emperor's prize*!"


----------



## Tonks (Sep 10, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Going to advance the time for everyone.[/sblock]

Rising early from your respective quarters, you each made your way to docks and located the dwarven ship easily. Although the sun has yet to fully chase away the night, the dwarves aboard the _Soul of Winter_ are hard at work bringing on the last of the boxes and food on the pier. You see Aubreck pointing down at your group and then motioning for you all to come aboard also. As you cross the walkway onto the ship, the dwarven crew seem to make a point of ignoring your presence, but none bar your entrance on the ship.

"Good morning and I trust you all rested well? We shall be leaving very soon and Captain Wolgar requests that we secure ourselves in our quarters as quickly as possible. Another stipulation in my agreement with him was that we would remain there during the trip to the _Emperor_, but I am sure the quarters will be grand enough that you will not mind in the least. I have also placed some supplies for you in your room that I think will come in handy for the task at hand. Consider them gifts which will not count against your reward for the finishing of the task at hand. I will speak with you all soon, but we really must get below decks so the good Captain can get us underway.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 10, 2006)

Alin finds his sea legs easily, and though he looks poorly rested after a night haunted by terrors. He tries not to let the fact that he kept seeing the scene with the bard again and again in his head come out, but something obviously did not sit right with him in the evening. However, out in the open air, on a new ship, he seems to come alive.

Nodding at the instructions to stay out of the way, the boy makes his way down below to have a look at the cabins and the gear. _By Bahamut's blessin', I nevah been outa Sasserine yet! Its a finally happenin! Praised the Platinum One be!_


----------



## Tonks (Sep 10, 2006)

[sblock=Alin]When you enter the quarters, a room little larger than a private room at the inn, you see it is furnished with six hammocks stretched across the length of it with a chest under each one of the hammocks. Piled on the floor neatly are suits of studded leather armor, two light crossbows with a full quiver of of bolts placed beside each one, five thick coils of hemp rope, two of which end with a three pronged hook attached to their ends, a tied bundle of torches, two belts with six slots per belt all of which are full, two small metal flasks, and six brown canvas bags.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2006)

"*Well then, let's check out our quarters and what supplies there are then*." Bruce's eyes dart around the ship's deck and rigging, noting the general layout and places he can climb if need be.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 11, 2006)

[sblock=Bruce]When you enter the quarters, a room little larger than a private room at the inn, you see it is furnished with six hammocks stretched across the length of it with a chest under each one of the hammocks. Piled on the floor neatly are suits of studded leather armor, two light crossbows with a full quiver of of bolts placed beside each one, five thick coils of hemp rope, two of which end with a three pronged hook attached to their ends, a tied bundle of torches, two belts with six slots per belt all of which are full, two small metal flasks, and six brown canvas bags.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 11, 2006)

*Private Cabin*

As Bruce comes in, he sees the boy already going through the packs, trying to identify what is in the various unopened pouches and sacks. Seeing the man come in, the boy looks up briefly, then continues his work. "Look like we got quite da collection 'ere."


----------



## Tonks (Sep 11, 2006)

[sblock=Alin and Bruce]The sacks are all empty and as you examine the torches you see a twindertwig attached to each torch with a small strip of cloth. The two belts each have six small metal tubes inserted in the loops allowing the tubes to be pulled out easily. Stamped on the top of the tubes in the first belt is a symbol of fire and stamped on the top of those in the other belt is a green skull.[/sblock]


----------



## Watus (Sep 11, 2006)

Kelvad comes aboard the _Soul of Winter_ with a bit of trepidation.  Sailing is not his preferred method of locomotion, and the prospect of being confined to his quarters is not a pleasant one.  Nevertheless, he has agreed to accompany the expedition, and he means to do so.  Even though it be the death of him.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 11, 2006)

Kerwick climbs aboard, beaming brightly in the dawning light and breathing deeply of the fresh sea air.  He attempts to hail a few of his kinsmen, who seem to sadly be too busy in their work to notice right now.

"Oh well, they must not have heard me."

The captain's request strikes him as a bit odd, but he reasons to himself as he joins the others below decks.

"He must just have meant Aubreck should stay down here.  You wouldn't want a land walker to be on your boat in a storm, but surely he'll change his mind once he gets to know Bruce and I.  If I were a captain, I'd want me on my ship!"


----------



## Tonks (Sep 12, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]haf and watus: Go ahead and open either stone's or Voadam's private bubble to see all the gear that is in the cabin and feel free to post from there. I will move things forward a little, but want to give you guys to decide some things on who gets what.[/sblock]

As Kerwick and Kelvad enter the cabin with Aubreck close behind the Walker, you see Alin and Bruce seperating piles of gear that is stacked in the room. As Alin lifts one of the belts up, Aubreck quickly speaks before the younger man can twist the lids open.

"I wouldn't advise opening that one just yet. It is full of liquid fire and those others are to deal with any toxins.  I don't think you will need the antitoxin, but I know you will need to fire to send the Emporer to her final resting place once the job is done."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 12, 2006)

"*Now that we're at sea, let's here about this cargo you want us to recover. What speciically will we be grabbing for you*?"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 13, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> "I wouldn't advise opening that one just yet. It is full of liquid fire and those others are to deal with any toxins.  I don't think you will need the antitoxin, but I know you will need to fire to send the Emporer to her final resting place once the job is done."



Alin places the vails down, carefully, and backs away from the bags. "Whatevah yah say, mistah. You be payin'."


----------



## Tonks (Sep 13, 2006)

"There is a crate that is marked with a wizard's brand in the shape of my trading symbol. The crate was enchanted to protect the items inside of it from the conditions of travel in a cargo hold, so the wood will appear as fresh now as it was the day it was sealed. Inside the crate are the treasures I will use to restore my name and status among those who have looked down upon me for so long. As I have said before, all I care about is the crate, anything else on the Emporer you may have, as after the crate is safely moved and your bags filled to your contentment, I wish you to put the Emperor to flames and allow her the rest she deserves after returning to me.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 13, 2006)

Kerwick smiles broadly.

"Well then, that sounds good and simple.  Shouldn't be any chance of picking up the wrong crate anyways.  And a fitting end for a loyal ship and a new start for our noble employer.  Yessir, we'll have you back and . . . shipshape . . . in no time!"


----------



## Tonks (Sep 15, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Just to keep things moving...[/sblock]

The next two days pass slowly as Captain Windrune and his crew do not allow you much time out of your quarters. As dawn breaks on the third day however, Aubreck knocks on the door and even before you can open it, his muffled voice carries the news.

"She is beside us...the Emperor is beside us..."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 15, 2006)

Kerwick spings to his feet, nearly falling out of his bunk in his eagerness to be out on the deck once more.

"Alright!  Time to get this show on the road!"

He races around the room, gathering up his gear and then barrels out the door, racing to get up into the sun.


----------



## Watus (Sep 15, 2006)

Kelvad heaves a heavy sigh of relief, gathers up his gear and follows close on Kerwick's heels.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 15, 2006)

"*Let's see the ghost scrags*." Bruce gathers up his new belt pouch grabs his big stick and heads up to the deck for a look see.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 15, 2006)

In the distance, the great ship's shattered hulk looms. Its masts have been shorn off, but the upper deck appears empty of debris, almost as if some force carried off the masts, sails, and riggings. Its figurehead, once an angel you learned from Aubreck during the travel here, has been hacked to pieces.

Staring out at the ship through his spyglass, Aubreck continues to speak quietly and quickly to Captain Windrune, gesturing towards your group and a sturdy longboat suspended over the side of the ship.

You see the Captain spit on the deck between Aubreck's feet and storm away to some of the gathered dwarves on deck. As he walks away, Aubreck approaches you with a strained smile upon his face.

"The _good_ Captain has agreed to ferry us across to the Emperor. He refused the request to pull along side her, but he would rather shave his beard off than come closer to her than he feels is necessary. After we are finished, he will send a crew back to pick us up, then we will grant the Emperor her rest."

[sblock=ooc]Plans? Thoughts? Updated char sheets with who took what from the goods purchased?[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 15, 2006)

Alin spends his time fidgeting, anxious from being cooped up. He wanted adventure, not more boring sea travel. Finally, the day arrived. Before leaving the hold, he secured one of the grappling hook ropes and two each of the fire and anti-poison flasks, tucking them securely in his belt pouch.

Once on deck, Alin takes in the familiar salty air, grasping his longspear tightly. "I'm aready. Lets beh off."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 18, 2006)

Bruce likes the feel of the utility belt with the remaining fire flasks and a grappling hook rope, leaving the torches, crossbows, and anti-poison, for others to take. Once on deck with a good look at the broken ship Bruce says "*From the looks of it that angel was not brought down by a storm*."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 18, 2006)

Kerwick handles one of the crossbows doubtfully.

"Never trusted these things.  Couldn't hit the broadside of the boat from here if I tried."

Still, he hangs it and a quiver of bolts from his shoulders as he peers across the waves at the water.

"Well, we'll never get anything done sitting here on this side.  If we're going, let's get to it.  We can use that there rope to get up the side from our ferry."


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 19, 2006)

Before boarding, Nicolai changed his rags for a simple cloth robe and leather cloak, he also made an untidy bride out of his beard and one out of his hair, allowing now more of his weather-beaten face to be seen. He still conserves the eyepatch.

------

When the directions to burn the Emporer were given, Nicolai questioned thorughly -or tried to do so- the reasons for this... Aubreck's decision can be whatever he wills, but Nicolai's interests lay with a ship for his command...

------

At the sight of the Emporer, Nicolai opens and closes his eyes repeatedly, dry from the lack of rest, having spent the last four hours in card games with part of the crew (or playing solitarie if they don't lend themselves to it).

"Sure ye want to burn it down?" A tear seems about to be born in his eye as he asks the question...


----------



## Tonks (Sep 19, 2006)

"Aye, you can look at her and tell she is already taking on water. Another sign from the Far Traveller in letting her make it to me. I have no doubt that if we had not left when we did, she would not have made it much longer."

"Lower the longboat!!"

Captain Windrune's deep voice boomed across the ship and the three dwarves beside the longboat quickly began lowering it into the water below. Dropping down a rope ladder, they climbed into the boat and motioned for you to follow.

The trio worked quickly and quietly moving you towards the _Emperor_ and once you pulled beside the ship they grabbed your grappling line and sent it upwards seeking an anchor for the hook. On the second try it took hold and although he insisted on going first, the dwarves aboard the longboat would not let Aubreck lead the way.

Climbing up the ship, you see the damage to the Emperor's hull is even more extensive than it first appeared. The wooden hull is pitted in many places and as you climb, you hear several deep low moans coming from the ship. Nicolai recognizes the death moans for what they are and realizes that this ship will not be the first in the fleet he wishes to build.

The _Emperor's_ upper deck slopes gently down to port. Short, wooden stumps are all that remain of the masts. The double doors leading to the cabins both fore and aft appear intact, while a metal grate in the deck offers access to the lower decks. Aside from the rhythmic creak of the ship's badly weathered, soaking timbers, all seems quiet.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 20, 2006)

Alin plants his feet, tightens the hold on his longspear, and moves towards the metal grate to have a look. "It be down 'ere then?"


----------



## Tonks (Sep 20, 2006)

*Alin*

Walking across the deck towards the grate, the young woodworker notices several dark brownish-red stains upon the deck of the ship. While he has not seen many things outside of the shipyards, he knows that this is no normal wood varnish stain.

_Blood?_

Making his way to the grate, Alin looks down and sees that it is rusted shut and has a ladder mounted underneath it. The ladder bottom of the hold can be seen through the weak sunlight, but beyond the area immediately around the ladder, not much can be seen.

[sblock=ooc checks] Search check=19 success
Spot check= 3 failure[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 20, 2006)

_A undead crew? hum... those'd make great sentries..._

Nicolai walks a bit on deck, Nicolai scans everything with his electric bue eye, and when he is about to fall onto the rusted grate he supports himself on the spear he brought with him, at the same time trying how stuck the grate is.

"hear the moan o' the winds? nice company, ain't it?!... Let's get workin' now" then he mumbles to himself "damn, knew I was goin' tae get a job... tsk... damn all those gods who call they rulers, throw me a rotten shell of a ship" he spins on his spear and smiles widely to those behind.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 20, 2006)

*Nicolai*

Walking around the ship, Nicolai notices that the ship's rudder no longer seems to be connected as his lazy spin of the wheel met no resistance. Besides the doors to the fore and aft, there is little to see beside the gentle list of the ship and the butchered stubs where the masts once were.

Approaching Alin, who had made his way to the grate also, Nicolai leaned down and pulled upwards on the grate, but the rusted metal did not budge in his hands.

[sblock=ooc]search check= 5 failure
Profession (sailor) check= 20 success
Spot check= 7 failure
Strength check = 4 failure[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 20, 2006)

Alin kneels down by the grate, and gestures with his longspear at various stains. "Theare do beh blood on dis deck. They not go prehtty, they do." He then gestures at the grate, addressing the bedraggled man. "We do 'dis togethah?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 20, 2006)

"sure, don't see why not" but he doesn't try lifting it until someone else comes to help "together us all o' course"


----------



## Watus (Sep 20, 2006)

Kelvad keeps close to the pair at the grate, his eyes open and quarterstaff at the ready.

He looks around the deck with some concern.  _This all seems a little too easy._


----------



## Tonks (Sep 20, 2006)

*Kelvad*

Although Kelvad did not notice the bloodstains on the wood until Alin pointed it out to Nicolai and himself, as he peered down through the rusted grate his eyes caught movement while Alin and Nicolai were discussing how to pry the grate open.

Moving through the flickering shadows by the ladder, Kelvad saw dozens of palm sized spiders moving around the base of the ladder and on the floor. With their dusky hued skins, Kelvad is not surprised that the others missed them with their focus fixed on the grate and nothing else.

[sblock=ooc]Search roll=9 Failure
Spot roll= 13 success[/sblock]


----------



## Watus (Sep 20, 2006)

"Woah," Kelvad cries, his eyes widening in alarm.  He places his hand on Nicolai's shoulder and points down into the gloom with the butt of his staff.

"We will need to find some way of eliminating those vermin before we consider opening this grate."


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 20, 2006)

"Oh!... _that_" _Rotten shell, inhabited by dead, and oozing  spiders... see, the gods know not of ships and crafts_ *"Damn them all!!!"* suddenly he remembers the others...

"yes... this _boat_ will need to be put to flames eventually... thanks for the warning, got a sharp eye!" he nods twice at saying this and moves away from the grate (motioning for Kevald and Alin to do likewise)

suddenly he starts whispering in such a way that is sounds exactly like a strong wind, and his left hand's fingers start playing with blueish sparks... and unless anyone has anything against it -and voices it-, sends a ball of lightning down onto the spiders.

OOC: orb of lighning +2 touch, 1d8 electricity damage


----------



## Voadam (Sep 20, 2006)

"*Well, let's pull out a torch, that should scatter those buggers off . . . woah*!" Bruce is a bit surprised at the lightning magic.


----------



## Watus (Sep 20, 2006)

Kelvad staggers backward in shock at the appearance of the crackling ball of electricity.  He exchanges a quick look with Bruce and quickly prepares to abandon ship.  You know... should it be necessary.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 20, 2006)

Seeing the lightning, Alin grins a boyish grin. Now _this_ is adventure!


----------



## Tonks (Sep 20, 2006)

As the air started crackling around Nicolai's hand, Aubreck's surprised yell mixed with the startled expressions on everyone's face.

"What's going on!"

Rust flew off the grate as the lightening passed through the metal bars, knocking several loose as it surged through, and Nicolai watched as it slammed into a mass of the creatures at the bottom of the stairs. While many of the spiders instantly curl up and cease movement, the storm mage watched as the ladder and wall around it were suddenly carpeted with dozens more surging towards the shattered grate.

Actions?

[sblock=Surprise Rd 1]Nicolai Ranged Attack roll = 22 hit. 8 damage
Spider Swarm 1 begins climbing -8/?. Spider Swarm 2 begins climbing.

The swarms will be up through the grate at the beginning of Rd 1 and will fall in their initiative order accordingly.[/sblock]

_OOC 1_
Edit: Forgive this poor attempt at stealing Mal's battle grids, but maybe this will help some to picture how the beginning of Rd1 is.

| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |*x*|*x*|*x*| Au| | |
| | | | | | | | |*/*| | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | */*| | | | | | |
| | | | | | | |S1| |S2||*x*| | | |
| | | |*x*|*x*|*x*|*x*| | | | |*x*| | | |
| | | | | | | |*\*|N|Al| |B| | | |
| | | | | | | | |*\*|K| |W| | | |
| | | | | | | | | |*x*|*x*|*x*| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 21, 2006)

"Well... the grate's open now!" he says, smiling at Aubreck...

*"Aye!!"* a spider scout bit him... he stomps on it, and at that second he hears the thousands of tine feet clicking their way up the stairs *"Oops...!"*

"Eight steps back filthy virmin!" He obeys his own advice and steps back 8... well, maybe more than 8 feet before repeating the same utterances and hauling another globe of energy.

OOC: Move away from swarm, Lesser Elec Orb: touch +2, 1d8 electricity damage; against nº1


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 21, 2006)

Kerwick looks curiously over as the burst of activity occurs near the hatch.

"What, vermin?"

He hefts his axe, hoping for giant rats or something of the sort.  As the spiders come into view, his eyes narrow and he holds his axe warily in front of him.

[sblock=ooc]Have I mentioned lately that I hate swarms?  Complete defense I guess. AC17[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 21, 2006)

Alin's look of excitement changes to a look of horror as the spidery mass starts to vent from the grate. Quickly, he dives into a pouch to take out one of his flasks of fire and flings it at a swarm to do the most damage. "Guess we'll be doin' a little burnin' now!"

OOC: Alin's draconic aura will give anyone near by DR 1/-


----------



## Watus (Sep 21, 2006)

Kelvad sees the lad draw a vial of alchemical fire and screams, "No!  You'll send us to the bottom!"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 21, 2006)

"*Get the torches going!"* Bruce will leap out of the path of the vermin.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 21, 2006)

Looking chagrined, the too eager boy stows the flask and instead takes out a torch and lights it, preparing for the swarm.


----------



## Tonks (Sep 21, 2006)

As everyone moves back from the shattered grate, it only takes a moment for the first of the spiders to come crawling out and soon the swarm comes pouring out from the grate in a skittering rush.

“By the Traveler’s staff…” 

Aubreck begins backing away from the grate slowly and handful of spiders head his way, the majority flow onwards towards the gathering of bodies in front of them.

Standing beside Alin, Bruce saw the young man trying to ignite the torch and willed the flames the soaked end to catch flame. As the first wave of spiders neared them, Bruce swept his torch and watched as the flames began spreading through them. However even as many of the spiders burned, the unrelenting stream continued towards him and he was soon engulfed in their midst. Bringing his torch back across again, the sight of his arm covered in spiders unnerved him for a moment and the momentum was lost as his only instinct was to get away from the spiders.

Looking at the approaching hordes, Kerwick watches those in front of him bringing torches to ready.

Watching as two of his companions became covered with the spiders, Kelved struck the tindertwig to his torch and as the flame caught, he prayed to the Far Traveler he was not too late to help them. 

Alin’s senses told him the spiders were upon them a heartbeat before the first one crawled onto his boot. As the torch began to ignite, he felt the first of the bites puncturing into his legs and soon his body was ablaze in dozens of small bites. 

Backing up once more, Nicolai felt the storm bending to the power of his blood and as the glowing orb formed in his hand, he saw the swarms succumbing to the power he wielded. However finding a suitable area to strike proved more difficult with two of his new crew in his way. Sending the orb towards the back of the swarm, it exploded on the deck, leaving only a smoking hole in its wake.

Actions?

[sblock=Round 1] Initiatives are listed first with actions/wounds being in ()s. 



Bruce – 20 (AoO 19 vs AC ?? hit 6 damage vs S2) (Reg attack 7 vs AC ?? miss) (Takes 1 damage, after reduction for being in swarm at end of its turn)
Kerwick – 16 (complete defense AC 17)
Kelvad – 11 (Begins lighting torch)
Swarms – 8 (Advance towards Alin and Bruce) (S1 10 vs AC17 miss) (S2 9 vs AC 16) (S1 -8/?) (S2 -6/?)
Alin – 5 (Begins lighting torch) (Takes 3 damage after reduction from being caught in swarm)
Nicolai – 3 (14 vs AC ?? miss) [/sblock]



| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | Au | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | || | | | | | |
| | | | | | | |x | |x | |x | | |
| | | | | |x | | | | | | | | | x |
| | | | | | | | x| |x | |x| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |  | |  | | | |
| | | | | | | | N| | S1Al | S2 B | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |K | |W | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |


----------



## stonegod (Sep 21, 2006)

Finally getting the torch lit, the boy's anger lights up like the oiled wood. "By the Platinum One, back to tha Nine 'ells w'ya!" as he tries to sidestep out of the swarm and swing.

OOC: I am assuming that Alin is not distracted by the swarm and that has his actions. If I am reading the Map right, he'll take a 5' step out of the swarm and then swing.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 21, 2006)

Seeing his companions discover the tactics that can defeat the spidery swarm, Kerwick steps up behind the swarm near Alin and begins herding the spiders towards his friend, using the flat of his axe to direct the swarm towards the burning brand.

"There you go, you eight legged fiends.  To the fire w'you."

[sblock=ooc]attack +5  v. AC 10 to aid another.  Should give Alin +2 to hit[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 22, 2006)

He turns around and seems completly oblivious to the situation.

Actually: Seeing how his aim won't get them anywhere soon, Nicolai starts looking around for something wide and flat -like a wooden plank- to drop over the damned ghostly-skinned vermin.

OOC: If he finds said object, he goes for it, and his plans -predictably- are dropping said object over the buggers


----------



## Tonks (Sep 23, 2006)

Steeling their nerves, Bruce, Kelvad, and Alin swept their torches down and across the stream of spiders once more. The flames plunged into the swarm of spiders, igniting the creatures with the strike and causing the flame to spread through the swarm. Within seconds, all that remained were the fleeing spiders that managed to escape the flames and the smoking hole on the deck of the ship where Nicolai’s orb had blasted through.

[sblock=ooc]Three hits and an assist, plus the DR 1/ made short work in round two. XP for the group equals 120 each.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 24, 2006)

The young man pumps his arms in a celebratory gesture! "Yah, that be whaht I be tahlk'n about!" His blood pumping in his ears, the boy rushes to the hole where the grate used to be to have a look now that he has a torch.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 24, 2006)

The spiders now gone, seeing Alin's haste Nicolai follow srushing behind him to see what they where hiding from him... the cargo of this ship probably remained untouched, and that is a good thing. "Nor gods nor spiders will stop us!"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 25, 2006)

*"And I was thinking before, 'what good would an extra torch be?' heh*."


----------



## Tonks (Sep 29, 2006)

As the group gathered around the blasted grate, the last remains of the swarms continued to scatter across the deck of the ship. Walking towards you all, Aubreck's face was flushed with the excitement.

"Well that was unexpected. Shall we go down?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2006)

Bruce steps over and peers in to check out the area thoroughly before heading down.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 29, 2006)

Kerwick whistles idly to himself, gazing about the deck while the others scan the ladder down.  He'll wait until everyone else goes down, watching their backs as it were, unless danger appears down there.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 30, 2006)

Excited, Alin looks for some ladder down, or barring that, a rope, and will hop down.


----------



## Tonks (Oct 4, 2006)

Dropping down from the last rusted set of rungs, Bruce waves his torch around and cuts a swath through a patch of thick webs. Even as the flames dispel some of the darkness, the early morning light does little to illuminate this part of the ship.

As the others begin to lower themselves, Bruce's ears hears faint skittering sounds a moment before two tabby cat sized spiders race into view, both sending gobs of webbing at him!

[sblock=ooc]As if you guys didn't expect this...[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2006)

Bruce lashes out with his torch, using the flames to keep the arachnids at bay. "*More spiders!"*


----------



## stonegod (Oct 4, 2006)

The boy curses loudly under his breath, muttering something about the habits of vermin. His lacquered longspear in hand, Alin thrusts it at the nearest arachnid.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 4, 2006)

Kerwick turns to see the new arrivals, and a grin spreads across his face as he hefts his axe from his shoulders.

"Yeah!  Enough with the piddly ones, time for something I can sink my teeth into!"


----------



## Tonks (Oct 6, 2006)

Whipping the flaming brand at the first spider, Bruce hears a snap of wood as the torch connects with the spider and as the flaming end rolls a few paces from him, the spider curls up and moves no more.

Alin and Kerwick's blades make short work of the second spider and as the creaking of the ship begins to be the only sound heard, Aubreck makes his way down with his torch.

"The others have fled, the gutless bastards. They believe the dwarves were right about this place being haunted..."

[sblock=ooc]Bruce crit and confirm damage 14 to spider, but snapped the torch. Alin and Kerwick both hit and combined for 10 pts of damage. XP reward = 200 each.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 6, 2006)

The boy lets out a might roar as he pierces the arachnid carapace. His blood still ringing in his ear, he looks around to see if there is anything else... or where they should go next.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 6, 2006)

Bruce looks down at the snapped torch "*Eh, it was too short to give a decent drubbing anyway. Keep that torch handy master Aubreck*." Bruce pulls out his quarterstaff, gives it a spin, and uses it to poke around.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 6, 2006)

Kerwick wipes a little spider goo off the blade of his axe and looks around the hold of the ship.

"Certainly are a lot of spiders.  Odd thing for ghosts to associate with, I don't think it's really haunted.  Pity, I wanted to meet a ghost.  Shall we move on?"


----------



## stonegod (Oct 6, 2006)

Alin tries to get a look around the hold, poking and flipping open crates and such. While taking his time, he looks for guidance from their employer to make sure this is the correct place to look.


----------

